# 30 second jump.......PLEASE



## paul s (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh how I wish for a 30 second jump everytime I watch a recorded show...............


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

paul s said:


> Oh how I wish for a 30 second jump everytime I watch a recorded show...............


On the latest update 10B8 a 30 sec slip has been enabled.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56291


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Maybe I'm just missing something, but I didn't see it posted anywhere - why is everyone calling it a 30 second "slip" instead of "skip"?


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

matty8199 said:


> Maybe I'm just missing something, but I didn't see it posted anywhere - why is everyone calling it a 30 second "slip" instead of "skip"?


Because instead of "skipping" seconds it fast forwards through 30 seconds of recording in like 3 seconds. It still allows you to see the recording during this time. So pressing the button 3 times "slips" through 90 seconds of recording in 9 seconds.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

As I've been using the "slip" more, I'm going back to liking the skip better. Sure I can hit the "slip" button 8 times for a 4 minute commercial, but that still takes about 30 seconds versus 3 with a skip on a Tivo. As well, it's still better than FFx4.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> As I've been using the "slip" more, I'm going back to liking the skip better. Sure I can hit the "slip" button 8 times for a 4 minute commercial, but that still takes about 30 seconds versus 3 with a skip on a Tivo. As well, it's still better than FFx4.


Hmmm wonder if TiVo will take this route? Might make the advertisers like them a little more.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Hmmm wonder if TiVo will take this route? Might make the advertisers like them a little more.


Maybe there are, with the D* and Tivo agreement, we could be the testers to see how people respond to the 30-sec slip? Maybe if it goes well here they may use it on new Tivo models?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Maybe there are, with the D* and Tivo agreement, we could be the testers to see how people respond to the 30-sec slip? Maybe if it goes well here they may use it on new Tivo models?


Honestly it's what I was sort of thinking. The adverisers don't like DVR's and the ability to skip commercials. I was reading a story on the net about a TV that has the ability to stop you from changing channels and doing other things while ad's are on. Thats going WAY to far in my eyes and if it's ever released I would never buy another product from it's manufacturer.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Honestly it's what I was sort of thinking. The adverisers don't like DVR's and the ability to skip commercials. I was reading a story on the net about a TV that has the ability to stop you from changing channels and doing other things while ad's are on. Thats going WAY to far in my eyes and if it's ever released I would never buy another product from it's manufacturer.


Philips has apparently apologized for that patent application.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> I was reading a story on the net about a TV that has the ability to stop you from changing channels and doing other things while ad's are on. Thats going WAY to far in my eyes and if it's ever released I would never buy another product from it's manufacturer.


That's just ridiculous. Next thing you know they will be putting PIP on shows to have commerials play during the show. Forget product placement, they will just place the whole commerical with subtitles in the PIP.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Philips has apparently apologized for that patent application.


Did they drop it or just say they where sorry?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> That's just ridiculous. Next thing you know they will be putting PIP on shows to have commerials play during the show. Forget product placement, they will just place the whole commerical with subtitles in the PIP.


It makes me so mad that these people keep pushing further and further. I get SO mad now when I go to a movie pay $8.75 for ticket, outrageous price at the concession stand and THEN m forced to wach actual commercials before the movie. I don't mind the previews because they at least give me a clue about movies I may want to see but freakin commercials.

Since this practice has started I go to far less movies then I used to. Not to mention I wouldn't mind some commercials if so many of them weren't so lame.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Did they drop it or just say they where sorry?


They danced around a bit but didn't really change anything.

I can sort of see where they are coming from, though. Imagine if you could get high-value, typically pay TV (such as live PPV events, HBO, etc.) for free, but it was advertiser-supported. Then they'd probably want some mechanism to make those ads seen.

Similar situation during the .com boom: I had free DSL for about six months or so (until the company went under ). It wasn't superfast, but it was mostly reliable, and all I had to endure for that was a small banner ad at the top of my desktop whenever I was online. Naturally they prevented me from obscuring that area of the desktop with my own windows. Pretty much the same thing, IMO.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> It makes me so mad that these people keep pushing further and further. I get SO mad now when I go to a movie pay $8.75 for ticket, outrageous price at the concession stand and THEN m forced to wach actual commercials before the movie. I don't mind the previews because they at least give me a clue about movies I may want to see but freakin commercials.
> 
> Since this practice has started I go to far less movies then I used to. Not to mention I wouldn't mind some commercials if so many of them weren't so lame.


That's pretty much why mostly buy DVD's if I want to see a movie. Between 2 tickets (4 with the kids) and concessions, it's just better to wait and pay 15-20 for the DVD and watch it at home on the 50" widescreen.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> That's just ridiculous. Next thing you know they will be putting PIP on shows to have commerials play during the show. Forget product placement, they will just place the whole commerical with subtitles in the PIP.


What do you mean "next"? Have you not watched the bottom third of your screen on many channels in recent years? They do exactly that for show promos, complete with animation and sound effects.

Data had it right on Star Trek:TNG "The Neutral Zone": TV, in it's current form, will not survive much longer.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ApK said:


> What do you mean "next"? Have you not watched the bottom third of your screen on many channels in recent years? They do exactly that for show promos, complete with animation and sound effects.
> 
> Data had it right on Star Trek:TNG "The Neutral Zone": TV, in it's current form, will not survive much longer.


Your right I forgot about that. It's not long till Homer stops chasing Bart (to let you know Simpons is on next) and Bart starts chasing a butterfinger or a pespi can while your watching 24 or Prison Break.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

If you are going to force me to watch ad's at least make them targeted.  I don't need many of the things that are on TV. Can't wait till I get the upgrade so I can easily skip over the ad's that are on now, although I have gotten pretty good with FFx3 and skip back 1-2 times.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> If you are going to force me to watch ad's at least make them targeted.


It's a good point. And make them entertaining, too.

I don't think anyone can argue that, if we want TV shows paid for by sponsers*, then those sponsers deserve to have their ads seen.

Remember the old radio shows?** The sponsers products were woven right into the content of the show--Burns and Allen joked about Maxwell House coffee and Johnsons floor wax all the time. The sponser paid for it, so why not?

And most people don't mind the commericals on the Super Bowl...they're more fun to watch than the game for me!

ApK

* It's a big 'IF'. Maybe commercial TV should die out.
** I'm not that old...I listen to them on XM.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> It makes me so mad that these people keep pushing further and further. I get SO mad now when I go to a movie pay $8.75 for ticket, outrageous price at the concession stand and THEN m forced to wach actual commercials before the movie.
> 
> 
> > I have a little less of a beef paying $8.75 for a movie that cost $100M to make than paying $20 - $30 for a hardcover book.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't mine product placement if it's well done. It's when they throw it in there and make it look like an infomerical that I can't stand it.

Clint, I agree I wish they could tagert me (kind of like suggestions) I really don't care about a drug for the eldery or tampons  Give me computer, or tech ads.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> It makes me so mad that these people keep pushing further and further. I get SO mad now when I go to a movie pay $8.75 for ticket, outrageous price at the concession stand and THEN m forced to wach actual commercials before the movie. I don't mind the previews because they at least give me a clue about movies I may want to see but freakin commercials.
> 
> Since this practice has started I go to far less movies then I used to. Not to mention I wouldn't mind some commercials if so many of them weren't so lame.


I'm with you here. See my similar rant on TCF a while back.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I have a little less of a beef paying $8.75 for a movie that cost $100M to make than paying $20 - $30 for a hardcover book.


Not with you here. The book is mine forever. I can read it as many times as I want, and where ever I want. Far better return on investment than a single showing of a movie in a noisey theater.

ApK


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ApK said:


> Not with you here. The book is mine forever. I can read it as many times as I want, and where ever I want. Far better return on investment than a single showing of a movie in a noisey theater.
> 
> ApK


Good point. I didn't think of that as I rarely re-read my books.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Good point. I didn't think of that as I rarely re-read my books.


Forgive the momentary off-topic slide, but why would you buy new hardcovers of books you only intend to read once? 
For that stuff, we have paperbacks, libraries, used book stores, etc!

ApK


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I really don't care about a drug for the eldery or tampons


They have drugs for tampons?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ApK said:


> They have drugs for tampons?


:lol: :lol:


----------



## paul s (Mar 14, 2006)

paul s said:


> Oh how I wish for a 30 second jump everytime I watch a recorded show...............


I Don't get it? I do not have a clock wise arrow all i have is a arrow pointing right with a line and it brings me to the end of the show. How do I do the 30 second slip? I do have a counter clock wise arrow that brings me back 6 seconds......


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Same button, same function, just different graphic.
Some models of the remote have the -->| symbol, some have the clockwise arrow. I think the remote that pack with r15 have one and the remotes that pack with the D11 have the other.


----------



## paul s (Mar 14, 2006)

ApK said:


> Same button, same function, just different graphic.
> Some models of the remote have the -->| symbol, some have the clockwise arrow. I think the remote that pack with r15 have one and the remotes that pack with the D11 have the other.


It is not working....any chance I don't have the update yet? How do I know if I have the update. That button is still taking me to the end of the show.....Please help....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

To check what version of software you have, do MENU - SETTINGS - SETUP - INFO & TEST, then scroll down a screen or two and you will see the latest software version that you have.

Most likely, you don't have the newest which gives the 30 second slip, but it is due to go nationwide release this week, so you should have it any day now.

Carl


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Clint Lamor said:
> 
> 
> > It makes me so mad that these people keep pushing further and further. I get SO mad now when I go to a movie pay $8.75 for ticket, outrageous price at the concession stand and THEN m forced to wach actual commercials before the movie.
> ...


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> It makes me so mad that these people keep pushing further and further. I get SO mad now when I go to a movie pay $8.75 for ticket, outrageous price at the concession stand and THEN m forced to wach actual commercials before the movie. I don't mind the previews because they at least give me a clue about movies I may want to see but freakin commercials.
> 
> Since this practice has started I go to far less movies then I used to. Not to mention I wouldn't mind some commercials if so many of them weren't so lame.


I'll tell you what I hate more than the commercials. It really burns me when I take my wife and kid to the cinema, then have to sit through one of those anti-piracy campaign commercials. I'm forced to listen to a multi-millionaire tell me that I shouldn't steal from him. Mother [email protected]*%#r, I just paid more than $50 to see this piece of crap that you call a movie. Who's stealing from who here? :new_cussi


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I'll tell you what I hate more than the commercials. It really burns me when I take my wife and kid to the cinema, then have to sit through one of those anti-piracy campaign commercials. I'm forced to listen to a multi-millionaire tell me that I shouldn't steal from him. Mother [email protected]*%#r, I just paid more than $50 to see this piece of crap that you call a movie. Who's stealing from who here? :new_cussi


I agree with you that's why I don't go to the movies or buy them I rent them when they come out cheaper. :listenup: You know those movie stars have to pay for their lifestyle like expensive cars heaters for there pools they really need that extra million dollars:scratch: :money:


----------



## billaln (Apr 25, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Clint Lamor said:
> 
> 
> > It makes me so mad that these people keep pushing further and further. I get SO mad now when I go to a movie pay $8.75 for ticket, outrageous price at the concession stand and THEN m forced to wach actual commercials before the movie.
> ...


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

billaln said:


> Let me tell you a little about the "cost" of that book.


I doubt he was talking about "that" book. While I've already posted my support for the cost of books, your self-publishing story is NOT representative of the hardcover publishing industry. In other words, Random House isn't selling books at a loss.

Sorry....farther off topic.

ApK


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

OK, I'm sorry I said anything. Sorry to paul for hijacking his thread. It wasn't my intention. Let's take any further discussion to another forum/thread.


----------



## billaln (Apr 25, 2006)

ApK said:


> I doubt he was talking about "that" book. While I've already posted my support for the cost of books, your self-publishing story is NOT representative of the hardcover publishing industry. In other words, Random House isn't selling books at a loss.
> 
> Sorry....farther off topic.
> 
> ApK


What I replied to specifically was the comments about 1:books and 2:commercials. Random House would not profit as much if at all without commercials. Self publishers seldom profit because they do not have the access to publicity as do the big publishing companies. Publishing costs a lot, lo the $25 for the hardcover. But if you were referring to the topic to 30 second jump, then you are dead on. I was off that.

I just checked my own R-15 and I do not yet have the 30 second jump. Darn!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

billaln said:


> But if you were referring to the topic to 30 second jump, then you are dead on. I was off that.


I meant me.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I meant me.


Wait...You meant you, he meant me, I meant the 30 sec topic, and I meant me, too.

OK, now we got THAT all cleared up....


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

billaln said:


> qwerty said:
> 
> 
> > Clint Lamor said:
> ...


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ApK said:


> Wait...You meant you, he meant me, I meant the 30 sec topic, and I meant me, too.
> 
> OK, now we got THAT all cleared up....


Now I'm confused  :grin: :lol: :eek2:

I was gonna say "Back To Topic" guys, but i forgot what the topic was.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

lol, you guys are funny! Thanks.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> lol, you guys are funny! Thanks.


Funny ha ha or dee dee dee funny? :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Funny ha ha or dee dee dee funny? :lol:


Sorry there Clint. I don't always make my sarcasims known. I'll leave this up to you. But I'm laughing! (OK, not in a bad way laughing).

So who ended up being responsible for this thread going this far OT? Do we need a vote????


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Sorry there Clint. I don't always make my sarcasims known. I'll leave this up to you. But I'm laughing! (OK, not in a bad way laughing).
> 
> So who ended up being responsible for this thread going this far OT? Do we need a vote????


That was sarcasm from me also. dee dee dee is from Carlos Mencia 

I am not sure if it was me but I know I played a part in derailing it. BAD mod BAD BAD BAD. :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Just one of the things I love about this forum!!!

BW, Love CM.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> So who ended up being responsible for this thread going this far OT? Do we need a vote????


Wahooo!!! Another poll!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> I am not sure if it was me but I know I played a part in derailing it. BAD mod BAD BAD BAD. :lol:


As for me...............i contributed as well.  and i'm still confused. 

I don't say much, but when i do....................it still makes no sense. :nono2:

Another "Bad, Bad, Bad" Mod.  and my apologies for contributing to the "hijacking".


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I feel a group hug comming on!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Maybe even, our very own "Morphing Thread" to relieve tension. !Devil_lol :uglyhamme

*EDIT: Back To Topic! (30 Sec. Slip)...............I Like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> I think I feel a group hug comming on!


Wait... :barf:


----------

